# Feeling WORSE after coming off BC?



## amberalice (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone- a question for the ladies in the community







Did anyone find coming OFF birth control made your IBS worse? I've read a few accounts of BC triggering IBS in people, but not many of the opposite!I had the implanon contraceptive implant for around 2years, and whether coincedence or not during those 2 years I basically was in remission with the very odd flare up. Since I had this taken out in October I've had almost constant tummy troubles of varying degrees. After experiences basically?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hormonal Birth Control is hit or miss.Just depends how certain hormones effect you.Some people react to the added hormones and their IBS acts up more, other people find the added hormones even them out so they do better on them.


----------



## 88keys (Jun 2, 2009)

I was just about to post the same question! I just stopped taking birth control pills within the past few weeks (I think I'm on day 24 of my cycle, assuming my cycle stays regular and normal). I actually felt pretty good until a few days ago. I started having dull lower left side pain, nausea, and gas. Bowel movements are still about the same (I have IBS-C, so usually small and hard). I'm not sure if this is just PMS cramps or if it my IBS acting up. If the pain continues I may go to the doctor, but for now I guess I just have to keep track of my symptoms and see how it goes. I've been on birth control for so long, it's kind of hard to remember what was "normal" before.


----------

